# Irrational fears...what are yours?



## bebeflamand (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys, here's a little topic about fears.  One of mine for example is that I'm terrified of eyelash curlers!  Not kidding...I'm afraid I'll get my eyelid stuck in it and really hurt myself.

So, what are your biggest fears?  Have you conquered yours and how?  Do you want to conquer them?  Please share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Kayraphat (Jan 27, 2009)

Bugs .. not spiders. I like em. But bugs ... I even remember I hold my breath for minutes bcuz there was a big and green bug in forest and I was too scared that it may come near me.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Irrational fear of...

CHALK
BUGS (especially MILLIPEDES and CENTIPEDES)
MIRRORS.

Pretty strange I think.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Jan 27, 2009)

My BIGGEST fear ever which is by far the stupidest fear is of E.T....I cry everytime I see his face...


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm scared of sharp objects, especially knives. I can use them but I hate when others have them. Though when I was a kid my bro used to chase me with knives.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a really bad irrational fear of dentists!! just the smell makes me panic! i dnt even know why! and spiders and anything creepy crawly


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm seriously terrified of pirates.  Like I start crying and panicking....full blown anxiety if I see a pirate.  OMG scary!


----------



## franimal (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an irrational fear that loved ones will die. Ever since my best friend died, I am scared to even pick up the phone because I think it will be some awful news. Whenever my mother calls, I think she will tell me my brother is dead. When my bf is late, I think he got into a car crash. I will sometimes cry or just be very worried until he comes home. Weird, huh?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 27, 2009)

SLIDING DOORS!!!!! 
Oh my god why can't they stop making them? I hate them so much, one day they're gonna squish me dead


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 27, 2009)

Feet, elevators, small spaces, crowds.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 27, 2009)

Flying!! wenever Iam on a plane I have to talk to myself to calm me down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is getting worse. I hate spiders too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 27, 2009)

: ( Fear of:

Sadako (the ring)
Old creepy women in the movies
Insects

I dunno but when I go to bed and the lights are off, even if I was thinking happy thoughts..I suddenly have this cloud of fear come over me and I would think that Sadako or whatever, like a long haired creepy girl would be at the door or some shit. I really hate it :s But I cant sleep with the lights on lol Also when I take a shower O_O But its an old lady in the shower -_-' I cant seem to help think about them :S Im not hallucinating lol I dont literally see them, I just think of them and when I close my eyes, I feel like they're there. I know Im talking so casually about it but its just to release tension :S

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I have an irrational fear that loved ones will die. Ever since my best friend died, I am scared to even pick up the phone because I think it will be some awful news. Whenever my mother calls, I think she will tell me my brother is dead. When my bf is late, I think he got into a car crash. I will sometimes cry or just be very worried until he comes home. Weird, huh?_

 
Im like this too, sorry about your loss.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 27, 2009)

Hallways

Especially when they have a turn 

Hallway corners are the worst x_x


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't deal with films like The Ring and The Grudge, any horror stuff like that - the Japanese have really made horror films properly scary from my pov. Visual stuff can really stick in my head and I have a fairly active imagination so the two gel together and can make me really jittery for days.

Spiders - I was never keen on the big, hairy ones but became totally phobic when one jumped in my bed at night when I was 16 (I kid you not!) I was asleep and okay yeah it was dead the next morning (I must have rolled over and slept on it, bwahahaha) but that's not the point! What if it had ended up in my mouth or on my face and I'd woken up then?!

Oh and I'm a bit funny on escalators: I leap once I come to the end of one because I'm convinced I'll trip otherwise. Tis a bit of a laugh on the tube when there are people behind/in front! I get all edgy if someone doesn't come off it fast enough and they're in front of me and I'm thinking "Quiiiiiiiiiiiick!" lol!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 27, 2009)

having my back to a room with the lights off. 
i hate dark water... i can't stand too close to the thames!

i used to be scared of banana skins when i was younger hahaha. i think it was because i was scared i'd fall over and hurt myself on them like in cartoons. and btw, its true you can slip over on them. i was eating a banana outside my work, and i said to my friend 'i wonder if its true that you can slip over banana skins', so i threw it on the floor, and slid... and yeah... went flying hahah.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 27, 2009)

Bananas. But it's more of an irrational hatred than a fear. I would be happier if they didn't exist anywhere, and I hate it when people are eating them around me. But I've learned to deal, and I just suck it up until they're done. One time my bf was trying to be an ass and ate a banana while I was in the bathroom and kissed me when I came out. I was so angry I almost started crying.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yeah I remembered another one when I was reading the food fears, baked beans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg I hate these things !! My bf eats them and I cant bear it !! If one falls on the ground or something I freak out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 27, 2009)

clowns and birds


----------



## SuSana (Jan 27, 2009)

Raggedy Ann & Andy.

I have really vivid dreams and nightmares, when I was younger my sister had the dolls and I dreamt that they were chasing me with big kitchen knives trying to kill me.  When I was younger it was ok, but as an adult I should get over it but whenever I see a doll or even a picture of them somewhere I have to turn away.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 27, 2009)

Roaches.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG 
I am afraid of public washrooms... I'll do anything to avoid them..sometimes to the point where I almost pee myself.  I dry heave when I have to use one.

I am afraid that the commuter train I take every day will fall off this huge bridge it goes over due to no one checking the bridge to make sure it is sound - and I bet you they don't. 
I am also afraid the train will run out of fuel and we'll all have to stay in the cramped train for hours and they won't let us out to walk the rest of the way home.
I absolutely hate going to the bank at night alone.. there are shadows everywhere!! and I don't have any money to steal-- so they'll really be mad!
I hate bridges over water, pidgeons and seagulls.. robins and some other small birds are okay.
i don't like snakes..

Theres a lot more I just can't think of it now.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

I have way too many, but my top three:

1. stairs: I cannot go down the stairs. I can go up but not down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always feel like I'm gonna fall and smack my head against the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. needles: not only I'm scared of them and don't want them near me. I can't even watch doctor shows (like Gray's Anatomy) where they inject ppl with needles.
3. Pretty much all insects, they're creepy!


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not scared of many things, but more of situations

Like when I sleep (now that I live with my man it's better), I'm afraid to wake-up and see a shaddow in the corner of the room... 

Or when I go wilderness camping, I have my own 2 places tent, I sleep alone in it. I just CAN'T go peeing on my own (in the dark). I sometimes stay awake for hours thinking about what's outside : zombies, vampires, freaks, monsters...


----------



## SuSana (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I absolutely hate going to the bank at night alone.. there are shadows everywhere!! *and I don't have any money to steal-- so they'll really be mad!*_

 





I think about that too, I'm a public servant & full time student, I have no money!!  If someone ever wants to steal my purse I would gladly give them my money but can I keep my purse and wallet, they were expensive!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Raggedy Ann & Andy.

I have really vivid dreams and nightmares, when I was younger my sister had the dolls and I dreamt that they were chasing me with big kitchen knives trying to kill me. When I was younger it was ok, but as an adult I should get over it but whenever I see a doll or even a picture of them somewhere I have to turn away._

 

I hate dolls.  Anything human looking.  I love stuffed animals but dolls scare the crap out of me.  A few years ago I had to use a friends back bedroom to change into my swimsuit.  There was a raggedy ann & andy on the bed.  Half way through changing, I saw them and went into hysterics.  My hubby had to run into the room and take them out.  I felt *so* stupid, but I was at the point where I felt like my throat was closing and tears just started streaming down my face.  It was totally uncontrollable.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm really terrified of spiders. I hyperventilate everytime I see one, and I won't move and my breathing gets really heavy and I almost hold my breath

I'm also terrified of needles. Which is weird because I have like 13 piercings and 2 tattoos. My mom has diabetes so she has to inject insulin and everytime I watch her I stop breathing until she's done and then I go on my merry little way.


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, totally onboard with the public washrooms...especially in a bar after midnight when the 'cleaning' lady has left.  I'd rather go in the bushes then lol.

I have a few more to add...I hate clowns!  They totally freak me out.  And I'm scared of tomatoes.  I don't mind tomato sauce/soup but don't make me clean and slice one, brrrrrr.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 27, 2009)

The dark!
Zombies!
Spiders!
MOTHS! omg Mothra in Godzilla scarred me for life.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jan 27, 2009)

The Burger King man with the big head!  I don't know why but that guy freaks me out to no end!  I have to turn the channel really fast when the commercial comes on.  My ex used to find that so hilarious that he would call out to me in another room to tell me he was on the TV! LOL 
 I get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2009)

Spiders, elevators, lighting candles w/ a match, ladders and for some reason I get so freaking scared when my cat chases me upstairs at night. I think she is going to attack my legs or something


----------



## Nemo (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the most irrational fear of balloons. I am afraid they are going to pop and scare me. I have the same thing with fireworks. Every 4th of July I end up having a panic attack, even if I stay home. Stupid neighbors and their fireworks!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 28, 2009)

worms & Chucky


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Roaches._

 
Totally!  The sight of them actually induces panic attacks in me.....


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 28, 2009)

i hate dark water, too!  A friend had a boat and used to go up to Tahoe and we'd go water skiing and I couldn't wait until the boat pulled me up.  I just would sit there and imagine what things were swimming under me.  The Loch ness monster types, etc....

Also worms, my mother had a huge fear and I think she just instilled it in me.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 28, 2009)

Worms. It makes no sense as they CAN'T hurt me, but they seriously wig me out..

My husband has an interesting one - it freaks him out when someone bites the head off a gingerbread man. He thinks it's just wrong to rip the head off something that's actually shaped like a person, and eat it!


----------



## Willa (Jan 28, 2009)

Ho my god, how could I forget...

Dead trees in lake/water

Ha man, I hate those!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 28, 2009)

the dark, elevators and mother-f*ckin ZOMBIES. Totally scared about a zombie apocalypse happening..can't even sleep at nights because of it. (thanks a lot Dawn on the Dead!!) I have a zombie survival guide book near my bed in case it does happen. Never read it because the thought of it will scare the shit out of me and make me more paranoid but I just wanna be prepared if anything happens...yeah I'm nuckin futs. Everyone thinks it's weird because I have a huge obsession & love for vampires but can't stand zombies. They think it's the same thing since they're both "undead" but NO it's not the same


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_the dark, elevators and mother-f*ckin ZOMBIES. Totally scared about a zombie apocalypse happening..can't even sleep at nights because of it. (thanks a lot Dawn on the Dead!!) I have a zombie survival guide book near my bed in case it does happen. Never read it because the thought of it will scare the shit out of me and make me more paranoid but I just wanna be prepared if anything happens...yeah I'm nuckin futs. Everyone thinks it's weird because I have a huge obsession & love for vampires but can't stand zombies. They think it's the same thing since they're both "undead" but NO it's not the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Max Brooks Zombie Survival Guide is amazing!!! I know it's technically under 'humor' but I am grabbing that from my bookshelf if the dead ever rise. You should read it though! During the day if need be


----------



## Willa (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I NEED this book!!!

If a zombie war happens, I am SO going to hide in a drugstore!
With no window please.


----------



## carandru (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an irrational fear of the dark... and being kidnapped.  Lol, I know my fear of the dark is irrational b/c I am only scared of it b/c I think Demons live there.  Like seriously, I think as soon as the lights go off, some demon is going to try to snatch me into the fiery pits of hell.  Anytime I'm in the dark, I have to fight the urge to cry, I start singing hymns, and praying for Jesus to protect me.  The whole process is completely insane I know, but I still can't get past it.  Darn you grandma for showing me all those movies about hell and the book of revelations. It was soooo bad as a child, I would wake my sister up in the middle of the night and make her go to the bathroom w/ me.  I made her stand right outside the door and make noise so I knew she was still there.  Haha, she hated me for that.

And I really have no idea how or why I became scared to be kidnapped. It doubt anyone really wants to take me, but I'm always scared to go places by myself.. just in case.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a serious phobia of fish.. no joke. I cant even go into the section of wal-mart with the little fish. It makes me start sweating and i start hyperventalating.. NOTHING scares me more than fish.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

My long list is gonna make me sound like such a wuss!

But here it goes and I hope I don't get any mental images of any of these things as I type them lol: Heights, icky bugs and critters, dinosaurs & sea monsters (like the kind in jurassic park not barney haha), large and deep bodies of water especially if its murky, the dark, contagious diseases, blood like seeing it in real life, sharp objects, dentists, and thats about all I can come up with right now.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 29, 2009)

i cant sleep in the dark or in total silence. or if my feet are not covered by a blanket! lol


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

^^I'm the same way with my limbs! They need to be covered in order for me to sleep. In the summer when it gets hot I still need a blanket and occasionally I'll let my legs out for a few minutes to help cool down but after that it just goes right back under the blanket!


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_i cant sleep in the dark or in total silence. or if my feet are not covered by a blanket! lol_

 
Me too! I like dark rooms but there has to be a tiny bit of light and sound. I get scared that I'm dead or something lol.

I'm terrified of spiders, aliens and wasps. And stuff like this scares me: 





There needs to be something on the horizon or I get kinda freaked out.

I also can't look straight up to the sky, but I don't know if that's fear or vertigo lol.

Spiders are my main fear though, nothing scares me more than those. I  have panic attacks because of them.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 30, 2009)

I just remembered this.

Chapped lips irk me. Like, I will get really uncomfortable if I'm really close to someone with really dry, flakey, chapped lips

sooo gross and sends chills down my spine.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I just remembered this.

Chapped lips irk me. Like, I will get really uncomfortable if I'm really close to someone with really dry, flakey, chapped lips

sooo gross and sends chills down my spine._

 
What about people who never swallow their spit? And the more they talk, the more it accumulates in the corners of their mouths *barf barf barf*


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_What about people who never swallow their spit? And the more they talk, the more it accumulates in the corners of their mouths *barf barf barf*_

 
That's even worse!

But, it's especially bad when they have chapped lips with saliva in the corners of their cracked torn mouth

x_x


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 30, 2009)

Mental image appearing...


----------



## florabundance (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay mine is actually pretty dumb lol. Cats. Just eugh, they freak me the  hell out. The way they look and feel and ahhh just the thought of them makes my skin crawl! 

I mean, i'm not a "pet" person at all..but cats are just the worst for me.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

I just realized last night after seeing a doctor ( I have strep throat) that I'm horribly afraid of spreading whatever illness to others and then having them give it back to me after I get better. It doesn't even matter if its just something stupid like a cold, I completely freak out. I feel like I NEED to like quarantine myself so that no one else will get sick lol. Yeah...I'm a hypochondriac! There, I said it finally! My friends would always call me that and I would just be like no, I'm just being careful lol.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 30, 2009)

I've just developed a new irrational fear of breaking or straining my ankle, especially when walking down stairs. If I end up seeing someone else do it in a sporting event or randomly around, I get serious anxiety pains, and it makes me really nauseous. 
I also have an irrational fear of statues and wax figures, which makes my line of study a little hard (I study art and architectural history).
I also have an irrational fear of shipwrecks, including photos, and video of them. I can't stand watching them and it makes my love of scuba diving a little hard since I have to find spots where there absolutely no chance of seeing a shipwreack, or the like. Often even just lumber or building ruins brings up the same feelings.


----------



## crystalclear (Feb 2, 2009)

Top of the list has to be fish, slugs and clowns. Also have a bit of a mainia about people not washing their hands esp after they've been to the toilet, then they touch everything and it gets on other peoples hands, it's just disgusting. Dirty houses are becoming a problem after watching "how clean is your house".


----------



## Jaim (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm really creeped out by the way faux fur feels. It gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 3, 2009)

Moths. They fly so stupidly like they're all drunk and they land on your face, and they leave all that dusty stuff everywhere!

*shudders*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalclear* 

 
_Top of the list has to be fish, slugs and clowns. Also have a bit of a mainia about people not washing their hands esp after they've been to the toilet, then they touch everything and it gets on other peoples hands, it's just disgusting. Dirty houses are becoming a problem after watching "how clean is your house"._

 
I shudder whenever I'm in a public bathroom and witness either a no washer at all or someone who just rinses their hands with water and dries them and leaves. WTF?! Why no soap?! That little extra 5 seconds of using soap is gonna save you and everyone else that comes in contact with you or stuff that you've touched from possibly getting sick. Plus poopoo residue is just plain nasty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously try not to watch that show whenever I had BBC America as a free preview channel. I won't lie, my house is I guess a mess. But it's not as bad as some places.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 4, 2009)

That there could be a fat virus carried by my many greater than 400 pound patients.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2009)

My number one irrational fear is of breaking my ankle. I can imagine it breaking everytime I take a step up or down, so I'm super careful when in big crowds, in a rush, drunk and especially wearing heels.  I think it's why I don't wear heels as often as I'd like.

I also hate body parts hanging off the side of the bed... I have a weird image of them being licked or touched ... or ugh.

Also dark water, especially certain lakes during the day because I have a weird feeling that I am going to be stepping on a dead body sometime soon.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Totally!  The sight of them actually induces panic attacks in me....._

 
Oh god oh god oh god me too!!! I just saw my first roach EVER like in July and I was so freaked out I left my apartment at like 11pm, walked around the streets for about 3 hours, called my mother (like she was going to get up and drive an hour and a half to come kill a bug that might've been gone by the time she got there), and called my friend until she over to kill it. I still haven't used the bathroom without a can of Raid in my hand since.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm not scared of many things, but more of situations

Like when I sleep (*now that I live with my man it's better*), I'm afraid to wake-up and see a shaddow in the corner of the room... 

Or when I go wilderness camping, I have my own 2 places tent, I sleep alone in it. I just CAN'T go peeing on my own (in the dark). I sometimes stay awake for hours thinking about what's outside : zombies, vampires, freaks, monsters... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, I think if I were living with my boyfriend, that would be worse. I'm definitely scared to death of shadows or anything in the corner of the room, but my boyfriend sleep walks!!!! Oh god! Imagine waking up in the middle of the night, bed is empty, AND seeing a dark shadow in the corner!! 

He swears that he hasn't sleep walked (slept walk? slept walkededed???) in forever but he ALSO doesn't remember once when I was sleeping over, in the middle of the night he sits STRAIGHT UP, and says "WHAT WAS THAT???" **long pause** Then goes back to sleep. I'm there, wide awake, heart pounding, "what? what?? babe, what did you hear?? honey???" It took me forever to fall back asleep.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnmnianPrincess* 

 
_LOL, I think if I were living with my boyfriend, that would be worse. I'm definitely scared to death of shadows or anything in the corner of the room, but my boyfriend sleep walks!!!! Oh god! Imagine waking up in the middle of the night, bed is empty, AND seeing a dark shadow in the corner!! 

He swears that he hasn't sleep walked (slept walk? slept walkededed???) in forever but he ALSO doesn't remember once when I was sleeping over, in the middle of the night he sits STRAIGHT UP, and says "WHAT WAS THAT???" **long pause** Then goes back to sleep. I'm there, wide awake, heart pounding, "what? what?? babe, what did you hear?? honey???" It took me forever to fall back asleep._

 
I sleep walk so I'm sure you have my boyfriend's sympathy who claims I sometimes keep him awake during the night rambling about pancakes and penises (apparently my favorite sleep talk/walk conversations).


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Feb 10, 2009)

Spiders. They don't just creep me out, I can NOT handle them at all. Even a dead spider in my window causes me to panic. I found a spider in my bedroom once and slept on the couch in my living room for weeks afterwards.

Needles. It's not the pain or anything. I just start imagining things going in or out of my body and it makes me feel all gross. It's hard to explain, especially to people who point out my piercings/tattoos.

Someone breaking into my home. The smallest sounds at night can totally freak me out and I end up working myself into a frenzy where my imagination runs wild.

Coyotes. Just hearing them sends shivers down my spine. I'd rather meet a bear in the woods than a coyote. No joke.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Someone breaking into my home. The smallest sounds at night can totally freak me out and I end up working myself into a frenzy where my imagination runs wild._

 

Me.

100%

it's so bad .-.


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnmnianPrincess* 

 
_LOL, I think if I were living with my boyfriend, that would be worse. I'm definitely scared to death of shadows or anything in the corner of the room, but my boyfriend sleep walks!!!! Oh god! Imagine waking up in the middle of the night, bed is empty, AND seeing a dark shadow in the corner!! 

He swears that he hasn't sleep walked (slept walk? slept walkededed???) in forever but he ALSO doesn't remember once when I was sleeping over, in the middle of the night he sits STRAIGHT UP, and says "WHAT WAS THAT???" **long pause** Then goes back to sleep. I'm there, wide awake, heart pounding, "what? what?? babe, what did you hear?? honey???" It took me forever to fall back asleep._

 
Ho my god, I would freek out too!!!
Never knowing if it's him or an uninvited person...!!!

One time, last year, I was living alone.
It was a windy night, the cat was running and freaking out for nothing
I finaly felt asleep, but woke up about 2 hours later, and when I woke up in the dark, I was looking at my mirror doors and saw ''someone'' behind me.

I FREAKED OUT, completely, screamed my heart out
To realize that it was my lamp


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 10, 2009)

Brain worms. 


Just kidding!


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Feb 12, 2009)

hahaha! I keep coming up with more and more things I'm scared of. The one I just thought of recently: Someone breaking into my car and sitting there waiting for me to come back. I absolutely refuse to get into my car without checking my backseat. I was leaving work one day, used the remote entry button for my car, and I thought I saw somebody in my backseat. Oh lord I seriously almost fainted. It was just some stupid shadows, but I searched every square inch of my car to make sure nobody was actually in it. LOL, like somebody would be able to fold themself down to the size of a soda bottle and hide under my seat...


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 12, 2009)

Butterflies...

Yes that's right those pretty *evil horrid scary* things that flutter *chase you* I have a deathly fear of them, and big moths really anything that flutters I'm fine with big spiders but will freak the frell out if a butterfly comes near me.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 12, 2009)

^Me too!!!!

I hate flying insects of all sorts!
Except dragonflies o_o;


----------



## Willa (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Brain worms. 


Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_The Burger King man with the big head! I don't know why but that guy freaks me out to no end! I have to turn the channel really fast when the commercial comes on. My ex used to find that so hilarious that he would call out to me in another room to tell me he was on the TV! LOL 
I get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I am really afraid of that thing too.  I really want to eliminate that guy just so there is no chance I will see those commercials again.. ugghhhhh


----------



## kimmy (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm deathly afraid of hornets, all kinds..even paper wasps. one time, there was this giant sand hornet in the parking lot at work and someone showed it to me not knowing my phobia, and i had to call my partner to come outside because i was like scared still hah.

also, i'm scared of fire. everyone always thinks that's irrational because my dad is a fire captain, but yeeesh...i'm not a fan at all. he's the only person in the world i trust with fire. one time at work (haha, my job rules obviously) the car we were driving caught fire and instead of getting the extinguisher out of the trunk, i ran far far away!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

I swear I keep on noticing things that freak me out.

I get super freaked out whenever I get an im on aim from someone who I don't know. 

I'm also afraid of seeing someone who I don't know knocking at my door. One time it was really dark out and I think I was like 11ish maybe? But I heard this loud banging coming from my front door, I go and get a peek and I don't recognize that guy. My mom was in the shower and I ran into the bathroom to tell her that some stranger was banging on our door. She said she was rinse off and get dressed real quickly and come out and see what was going on. Well in the mean time I ran into the kitchen and grabbed a little knife. The guy ended up just being a pizza delivery man! He went to the wrong house, the pizza was for my neighbor.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm deathly afraid of hornets, all kinds..even paper wasps. one time, there was this giant sand hornet in the parking lot at work and someone showed it to me not knowing my phobia, and i had to call my partner to come outside because i was like scared still hah.

also, i'm scared of fire. everyone always thinks that's irrational because my dad is a fire captain, but yeeesh...i'm not a fan at all. he's the only person in the world i trust with fire. one time at work (haha, my job rules obviously) the car we were driving caught fire and instead of getting the extinguisher out of the trunk, i ran far far away!_

 
Bee's, Wasps, Hornets, all of them freak me out.

I remember at science camp, there was a bee during the orientation assembly thing

it flew near me and I got up and ran so far away.
In the middle of the assembly.

lolllll


----------



## kimmy (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Bee's, Wasps, Hornets, all of them freak me out.

I remember at science camp, there was a bee during the orientation assembly thing

it flew near me and I got up and ran so far away.
In the middle of the assembly.

lolllll_

 
i actually love honeybees...weird, right? but if i see a hornet, i'll almost always have a full on panic attack. i went outside once to do some yard work in the summer right after i developed this fear, and there were like five of them outside. i freaked out so bad, i was crying and hyperventilating, it was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i actually love honeybees...weird, right? but if i see a hornet, i'll almost always have a full on panic attack. i went outside once to do some yard work in the summer right after i developed this fear, and there were like five of them outside. i freaked out so bad, i was crying and hyperventilating, it was pretty ridiculous._

 

Okay I love bees and everything about them, as long as theres no possible way of them touching me?

XD


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Okay I love bees and everything about them, as long as theres no possible way of them touching me?

XD_

 
I love Bumblebees. The ones here are so fat and fluffy they can barely move, it is so hard not to feel them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wasps though? NO! 

I have a horror story about bees/wasps but I don't want to upset anyone.

I am scared of Pap smears. "Just a quick SCRAPE"


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I love Bumblebees. The ones here are so fat and fluffy they can barely move, it is so hard not to feel them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wasps though? NO! 

I have a horror story about bees/wasps but I don't want to upset anyone.

I am scared of Pap smears. "Just a quick SCRAPE" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only like bees when they give me honey. Tea+honey= YUM! Other than that I want them to keep their stingers away from me lol.

Ahhhhhh! Vaginal exams period suck. I think I'm still scarred from my mom's cervical biopsy. I was in the room with her when they did it only being separated by one of those hospital curtains they had.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 15, 2009)

slugs, spiders, and heights


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 15, 2009)

I really don't like swallowing pills.  I always feel like I am going to choke on my multi-vitamin.  I get really tense when I try to swallow pills and it just makes the process worse.  I've been trying to start taking fish oils.. but the pill is too large.. I know I can't swallow it. so i break it and put it in a drink and it tastes AWFUL!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I really don't like swallowing pills.  I always feel like I am going to choke on my multi-vitamin.  I get really tense when I try to swallow pills and it just makes the process worse.  I've been trying to start taking fish oils.. but the pill is too large.. I know I can't swallow it. so i break it and put it in a drink and it tastes AWFUL!_

 
I have absolutely no problems swallowing pills but I had a friend who did. She can't take pills at all whatsoever. Everything had to be liquid and I'd feel so bad for her cause some of that stuff just tastes super gross.

I'm pretty sure they make tasteless fish oil either in tablet form or just regular liquid form. Try that out next time and it should help out alot


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the worst fear of throwing up. Especially in public. Last year on New Years I was sleeping over at my friends house and when I woke up and got really sick. I was really embarassed about it and for a couple of months afterward I could barely leave my house because I always felt like I was going to throw up.

It kind of sucks. A lot. A lot a lot. I feel like its preventing me from living my life. I'm so paranoid about something making me get sick now.


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 18, 2009)

When I wash my face I have to do one side at a time so I can keep on eye open. I'm scared something is going to pop up when I look in the mirror!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 19, 2009)

My most silly fear is milk, honestly the sight of it, smell, I can't tolerate anything about it. I won't drink it or touch it. If I got milk on my hand or anything I'd be scrubbing it for days. 

My really serious fears are veins and needles, I've discovered EMLA numbing cream so I'm getting better with having all my blood tests and stuff (I have Crohn's disease so they are important), I find if I don't feel the needle go in I can stay calmer but sometimes it can throw me into a panic attack. Other than that getting fat, because of my disordered eating in the past and even really still now the thought of gaining weight absolutely terrifies me. Even a pound or two and I'd flip which is irrational of me. Again I just can't help it.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine would have to be..fish. The big edible kind, so goldfish are okay..kinda. omg their eyes are so scary (especially when they turn red) and their mouth and teeth..! once my mom asked me to bring a bag of fish down to the freezer in the basement, and I started panicking and crying. it was so irrational and embarrassing..ugh. so my brother ended up doing it, haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have agoraphobia...the fear of crowded places...It has gotten better over the years. However I must know exactly where I am going in the malls...If I can't walk immediately to a store and I have to look for it...I totally panic and have an anxiety attack. Thank God most of the stores I love are in strip malls or have a direct entrance from the mall parking lot. As long as someone is with me in crowded places I am good...But to be lost solo...I am sweating thinking about it


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I have an irrational fear that loved ones will die. Ever since my best friend died, I am scared to even pick up the phone because I think it will be some awful news. Whenever my mother calls, I think she will tell me my brother is dead. When my bf is late, I think he got into a car crash. I will sometimes cry or just be very worried until he comes home. Weird, huh?_

 
not weird at all, I'm the exact same way.  I've found it helpful to tell everyone about this fear, and they often do things to help me feel better (i.e. boyfriend got cell phone so I can call him if i'm worried!)

i'm afraid of glass containers and cups.  I have these bizzare compulsions to throw or squeeze the glass in my hand and am afraid that I will actually do it and hurt myself or someone!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 25, 2009)

I have an irrational fear of needles.

I have actually passed out from getting my blood drawn. My blood pressure drops and I just feel woozy feeling the needle tear into my skin! aaah!

I don't frequent doctors or anything needle related unless I ABSOLUTLY have too! ugh I hate them.

Also I develop bumps that feel like cyst at the injection site. Its so weird.

Does this happen to anyone else?

I also know WHY Im so scared of them. Childhood traumas.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, I've got two more. Thanks to a certain posting =) I now fear brain worms like crazy. I swear everytime I've cooked pork I've gone through like a half a roll of paper towels, 1/5 of my hand soap and I clean the kitchen as if the health inspector was coming! 

Second, I'm really fearful of someone hiding UNDERNEATH my car... especially the idea of me fiddling with opening the door and them like stabbing me in the foot or slashing my ankles. UGH. Of course, I always have my keys ready before I leave the lighted area of the building, but now I do a quick check from far away under my car, around it, and I kind of refuse to tint my windows so I can also look into it.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 27, 2009)

Spiders; i can look at them and get rid of them with a glass but i dont want them near me.  And i hate how they scuttle away.
Cotton wool, i hate the feel and sound of cotton wool ripping apart
Wet towels/wool it makes my teeth hurt.  I cant stand to see people chew on their gloves or scarves.
Medical stuff, i was in hospital a lot when i was younger and hate anything medical to be honest(which is bizarre as i work in a hospital, my office is right next to theatres) In fact injections dont bother me as much as blood tests, i refuse to have one of those unless i seriously need one and even then i want it done there and then.  I dont want to have to have an appointment.
Fingernail torture- anything showing nails coming off makes me gag.
Teeth falling out-i have dreams with my teeth falling out and its horrible, ive never liked to see anyone with broken teeth/spitting them out etc
Crabs- i hate crabs, when i was younger my uncle tipped a sack of live crabs out on the kitchen floor and i screamed, terrified they were going to nip me.
Sea-Im scared of what lives in the sea, i can only let it go up to my ankles.  When i was at uni i got brave and was in the sea at my waist when something moved under my foot. I have never ran so fast ever! Even when i was younger i was too scared to walk barefoot on sand for fear that crabs will get me.  Seaweed freaks me out because im scared that crabs are living in it.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_Sea-Im scared of what lives in the sea, i can only let it go up to my ankles.._

 

ME TOO. 

SHARKS: i'm going to hawaii in a week, and i'm going to FORCE myself to go snorkeling. I like the fish, but i'm REALLY afraid of sharks.... i've never swam in the ocean because of it. when i was little i used to think something would magically appear in the pool and rip off my legs. 

SPIDERS: i can't look at them. if there's one in my house I'll call my friend to come over and kill it. my x-bf told me there was one on me and i started crying LOL (he was just joking). but that sucked. and ALL bugs in general. butterflies/ladybugs/crickets..whatever. i get that flight instinct and scream and run away and can't breathe like most of you ladies.

Dying in a plane crash over the ocean

Aliens

the end of the world (ie: comet hitting the earth). i have nightmares about this every week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't wanna be here when/if it happens.

did anyone say heights yet? i think sitting in the window seat of airplanes will fix this, but it never does...

never being able to wear make-up again (yeah right, that'll never happen).


----------

